# Help diagnosing blown head gasket-pics



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

Fellas, 

A customer brought me a Poulan tractor with a Briggs 14.5 Hp OHV engine..

Model-287707
type- 1255-E1
code-971103 ZD

The engine smokes excessively (white smoke) out the exhaust when a load is put on it. The air cleaner box was soaked with oil, the spark plug was also sooted up. the dipstick had oil the whole way up the stick. 

My diagnoses was the head gasket, (between cylinder and pushrod galley). I removed the head and inspected the gasket. I believe that is the problem, I would just like your opinion. I have enclosed pics of such. I just dont want to misdiagnose this. 

Let me know what you think...


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

If your oil was all the way up to the stick then i would check your oil for a gasoline smell because it sounds like your carburator is flooding gasoline into the cylinder and crankcase.


----------



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

That was my first thought but, it didnt smell like gas.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Not to seem ----- is it possible the customer or whoever over filled the oil and then didn't realize their mistake. Some people who talk to old people, such as myself, who weren't aware of the filler tubes on the side of the engine and when one of the kids would call and say it needs oil, the normal response was, fill it until you can see it at the bottom of the hole. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

it was leaking past the head gasket, you can see it on the gasket, and on the block itself, BUT, the reason it probably did that is because they had to much oil in it, and it created enough pressure in it to push it past the gasket.

make sure you get that head sanded down nice and flat before you put it all back together, than put the proper amount of oil in it.

oh and by the way, this might sound weird, but the other day I had a rider that the oil didn't smell like gas, but when tasted, it was obvious that there was gas in it.

course, I'm one of ther very few people I know that will taste oil


----------



## justin3 (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes I have had to deal with alot of people who can't read the dipstick and put to much oil into their engine. An over fill of oil can cause a blown head gasket as it increases pressure throughout the engine. IN fact i've got a 6.75hp Briggs in my shop for repair, it was over filled on oil and now needs all new seals as the old ones blew out under pressure.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Dimark1009 said:


> Fellas,
> 
> A customer brought me a Poulan tractor with a Briggs 14.5 Hp OHV engine..
> 
> ...


The head gasket is blown, just like you thought it was. These engine require periodic maintenance and that includes checking the head bolt torque. There is a large area near the galley that does not have the pressure provided by a retaining bolt, and the constant heating and cooling can cause the bolts to loosen and the gasket to blow. Does not have to be overfull of oil for this to happen, it can just happen.

I think a new head gasket, properly torqued will take care of your problem.


----------



## Dimark1009 (Nov 2, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks guys for the responses, I appreciate the help.


----------

